# memorial forum?



## smokerjim

seeing another member has passed, i've thought about this a while ago and maybe it's been brought up in the past but what does everyone think of a memorial page(forum) not sure how to say it, or if it's even possible. with the names of the members who have passed and maybe the year. this way they won't be forgotten. I know we probably won't know all the members who pass we would just think they just don't log in anymore. just a thought.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker

Jim,
That is a splendid idea.


----------



## daveomak

.......................................
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 ..................


----------



## Dutch

Sounds good to me as well!
Thanks for suggesting it, Jim!


----------



## timstalltaletav

I don't know if I'm a voting shareholder in the forum, but if I am...  I vote to approve!

Great idea Jim!


----------



## chef jimmyj

I agree, great idea. SCARBELLY, Gary would be proud...JJ


----------



## Steve H

Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## drdon

Agreed


----------



## mooncusser

Nice suggestion. At another forum I visit, the mods/admins started making a couple of edits to the member's account too. They'd change the status or rank to something like "Gone but not forgotten" and also adjust the account so it wouldn't eventually deactivate/purge from inactivity (I think move the latest signon date far into the future).


----------



## Bearcarver

Excellent Idea, Jim!!
There are a Few that I think of often, but an actual Memorial Forum would make it easy to visit them all.

Bear


----------



## smokerjim

thanks all, I wasn't sure if the idea would go over, I guess it would, not sure who would needed to be contacted to see if this can move forward, as bearcarver mentioned he knows a few and I think it would take all members to come forward with the names they remember if this gets off the ground,


----------



## Bearcarver

I believe Piney, Brian, and Dutch know even more of them than I do, and They'll be the guys who can get it done. I have no doubt they like the idea too.

Bear


----------



## pushok2018

Completely support your idea, Jim!!


----------



## GATOR240

Excellent idea!


----------



## GaryHibbert

Now that's a real good suggestion Jim.
Gary


----------



## smokerjim

just thought i'd bring this thread up again,


----------



## Bearcarver

Dutch & the other Long Timers are probably working on it already---They like to get things done & surprise us with it. I know Dutch is holding the #3 on the OTBS, so I know he knew about all those who we have lost. I think he was just a Kid when he joined SMF.

The ones, I knew best were:
Gary "Scarbelly"
Paul "beer-b-q"
"RonP"


Bear


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

Being a newbie my vote probably does not hold much weight but I also think it is a really good idea!

John


----------



## jcam222

This is a very fine idea indeed!! Would be cool for each person added to have someone who knew them best type up a little summary of them as a person and their smoking skills.


----------



## dr k

Brilliant!


----------



## Winterrider

I concur,excellent idea.


----------

